# Craft Dies



## Stirling

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/15/a...nsky-adviser-and-steward-dies-at-92.html?_r=0


----------



## WaterRat

A man lingering in the shadow of a great man, but a most envious life, nonetheless.


----------

